

Is the Web closing? - evolution69
http://www.abc.net.au/technology/articles/2012/03/01/3443140.htm
Within the tech community, there is much angst about whether the Web is about to be "closed." Will it be controlled by companies like Apple, Facebook, and Google, or will it remain "open" to all? Will individuals be able to reach any content they choose? Will developers be able to serve users on any platform?
======
rurounijones
OT but these "Is something something?" headlines are driving me nuts. Make a
headline that isn't a linkbait question for gods sake you companies!

"Are the ABC offices staffed by bonobo monkeys?" (click link to find out the
answer is probably no but now we have your eyeballs and lovely lovely
advertising possibilities)

------
pshc
What's with the headline that looks like was scraped automatically from the
article? Your account may be new but your submission history so far doesn't
look particularly automated.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Editorialization of headlines is usually discouraged.

~~~
pshc
Note: When I added this comment, the title had the suffix "by ESTHER DYSON".
It's been fixed since.

~~~
drivebyacct2
My apologies, it had been fixed by time I got here. Frankly, I agreed with you
that the title seemed off as per my other comment, I assumed you were
referring to the same.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm far less worried about threats to the web's openness from
Apple/Google/Facebook than I am from the United States government. If people
want to lock themselves into curated services, so be it. None of those players
"control" the web in any sense of the term. As long as TCP/HTTP/DNS are open,
the "Web" is as open as it needs to be. Sadly the US continues to assert that
they control DNS, etc.

If you don't like how Google filters results, use a different search engine.
Don't like Apple's walled garden? Welcome to Boot to Gecko. If anything this
is an article about getting ensnared in increasingly restricted and curated
platforms. I think we all understand that trend and the risks associated with
buying into them.

